# 3 days at Talquin



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Started fishing Talquin on Wednesday afternoon. We finally got 14 keeper crappie Friday morning and 3 other keepers before Friday. Weather was outstanding but good catch reports were few and far between. About everyone were 'catching a few'. A couple of old timers did well long-lining crappie, but these guys are lake professionals. Bream and shellcracker fishing is poor compared to this time last year. The lake was dirty in places from all the flooding, but it's getting better. Some guys from Pensacola, Dothan, and Abbeville,Al were after bream and shellcrackers, all without a lot of luck..... just a few butter beans one called them. Cat's were doing well though and those after them seem satisfied with channels and blues in the 2 to 4lb range In another few days Talquin should be in good shape if we don't get any more heavy rains. Full moon is next week. 

In the afternoon we took my G3 1448 rather than Charles 19 ft Skeeter bass boat and trailered around to Coe's Landing Buzzard Roost. Alas...the buzzards were gone. We launched and went exploring up the Ochlockonee River which is the main feeder to Lake Talquin. The mouth area is sort of a maze of little islands you have to navigate. The Humminbird 798 helped with the navigation (somewhat) and we picked our way up the river maybe a couple of miles. We saw a good number of brush hooks and some indicated something was hooked so took a look at one. The only sandbar we saw had a 6 to 7 foot gator taking in the sun and we got close for a couple of good pictures before he took off. 

On the way home stopped at the hwy 90 ramp on the Choctawhatchee River at Caryville to check the river. It's starting to look really good in color and level. A few more days and it's going to be just right. Found a guy stuck on the ramp . He could not pull his trailer out after launching. Seems the flood deposited about 18 inches of soft sand on the concrete ramp which you can not see. He was stuck good. A couple of other guys arrived about that time to go fishing and we all worked to get him out. Only thing was his boat is in the river and his trailer on the hill. I wonder how that ended up?

Scenes from the Ochlockonee River:http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Ochlockonee River 050914


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great report and very professional photos. You got skills!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What Try'n said! Lots of good information in your report. Looks like there would be pirahna in that river.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to fish Talquin in the 70s. Some good bass in that lake.
I enjoyed your post.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great report. Thanks


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good report.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Those are some awesome pics!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

One of my favorite places to go. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments on the report and photos. I'm just a 'clicker' and was lucky some turned out rather well. I love to snap wildlife when the opportunity presents itself.

The Ochlockonee is a place I want to visit again when it clears up a bit, but this time seriously fish it. It's known for catfish and bass. There ought to be some big bream in there as well. Have heard there is good fly fishing there when the bugs come out. Have read about it for many years and fished it once about 15 or 20 years ago. I remember going all the way up to the highway bridge and drifting down stream. It's rather narrow the further upstream you go. 

Earlier in the week before Talquin I fished Lake Jackson in Leon County from the Rhoden Cove ramp. Caught only six bream, but they were all bull copperheads gills. My sister caught a 1 lb 4 oz. Largest bream I have ever seen. 
Here are a few photos. 
http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Lake Jackson Bream 050614


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Great looking pics you have there always wanted to fish below the dam off high 20 heard some real good catches of everything from cats to bream bass and stripers I can remember Red Holland doing a show there years ago.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*dam*

Next time I go I would like to fish below the dam. Saw a couple of boats there last Friday. There are some huge mounted bream at Lake Talquin Lodge I was told came from just below the dam. Darn good seafood restaurant right by the ramp road to the river.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Whoever gave you the catfish report must have been mistaken. There are no blues in lake Talquin. Looks like you have a fun trip!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's what I thought on blues but that's what I understood. Anyway, there must be a lot of cats over there the way they are fished.
Crazy Choctaw here about to go into another flood stage in a couple of days.....just as the bream were starting to bite in the lower river. Geeeezzzz!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> That's what I thought on blues but that's what I understood. Anyway, there must be a lot of cats over there the way they are fished.
> 
> Crazy Choctaw here about to go into another flood stage in a couple of days.....just as the bream were starting to bite in the lower river. Geeeezzzz!



I have seen pics this week of some SLAB shell crackers out of the Choctaw in the backwaters of the Carryville area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Last week before I left for Kansas crappie trip I know of two boxes of slab shellcrackers and blue gills. Just got home today so will be on the Choctaw to see if any of those bulls are left. Hope I can find some good ones like y'all got over on Woodruff.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice photos!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

